# The Queen Mothers Station



## Jagdpanther (Mar 20, 2012)

This is my first post so hello to all and hope you like it!

A quick search showed that this has been mentioned here before but here are some pictures.

Broomielaw station lies about two miles from Barnard Castle on the old line to Darlington. Opened in 1856 as a private station for the Bowes-Lyon family who lived at nearby Streatlam Hall (the Queen Mother's family - hence its nickname), it later opened to the public in 1942. The line closed in 1965 and after the track was lifted the station was just left to decay. 46 years later the platform, booking hall, canopy and signal box are all still there, swallowed by the undergrowth. This is how it looked a couple of months ago. 

The western edge of the platform is just visible. Just wait till you get inside those bushes!








Station looking east.






Booking hall






Wooden canopy and cast iron supports all still there






Signal box, 100m east of station.






Broomielaw is well documented elsewhere on the internet and is easy enough to find. The adjacent station masters house is a private residence so please show respect and consideration if you visit.


----------



## night crawler (Mar 20, 2012)

Awsome I love old Stations, I'd be getting back down there now while the shrubbery has died back


----------



## gushysfella (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice first report and welcom to Dp. GF


----------



## phill.d (Mar 20, 2012)

Love that little place, thanks for posting


----------



## John_D (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice find, look forward to future posts


----------



## alex76 (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome to dp like ya style straight in with railway porn keep it up mate looks a nice explore


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 20, 2012)

Thats way Cool !


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice first post and I like the name! Wilkommen in DP^^


----------



## KingRat (Mar 20, 2012)

That's kewl, such a shame it's been left to rot!


----------



## godzilla73 (Mar 20, 2012)

Marvellous - so rare to see wooden railway buildings relatively intact! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jonney (Mar 20, 2012)

spooky I was just talking about doing this place last week and here it is. I didnt have my camera with me last time I was there. thanks for posting and welcome to dp


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 21, 2012)

Great report,I love the signal box with a bit of DIY I could live there.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome to the forum enjoy


----------

